# Fantastic Friday Offer



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

After the success of last weeks offer we have decided to run it yet again.

Its Friday and what better way to start the weekend with a special offer

Enter the code DW1 and get 15% off ,and get free delivery for mainland UK only 
Free delivery option will be refunded back to you today ,so pay for delivery and we will refund back to you straight away

Offer closes at midnight Friday 8th July

Have a look at our new products here http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/category_s/30.htm
__________________


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi David,

Do you have a product that would produce good results on underbonnet carbon fibre?

Cheers


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it laquered?


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

david g said:


> Is it laquered?


Sorry - yes it's lacquered. :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Glosswrokz Glaze then a wax or sealant


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure the fact you recommended it says so but just to confirm this would be good for the high temperatures that you'd expect in the engine bay?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes indeed ,Jet Seal will be great fro the high temps


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

One last question - reading the description for the Jet Seal, would this be ok to use on painted exhaust tips?

Thanks again for your help :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Abso fine :thumb:


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

Ohh been wanting to order a few CG products, do you accept paypal?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we do accept paypal :thumb:


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

david g said:


> Yes we do accept paypal :thumb:


Nice1 will get my order sorted later


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

just ordered v7 gallon, bare bones and xxx paste wax.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol ive still got half a gallon of v7 after giving out loads of samples aswell.. little goes a long way lol


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

well i have a small bottle and thought while offer was on id get it bought! i saw someone on here mention about putting it on a foam applicator first then leaving it to haze before buffing off. My word you get a hell of a finish when you do that.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

just placed a small one


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the orders .refunds done, orders packed and ready to ship :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you not take credit/debit cards? Never go round to getting a paypal account..


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we do .simply elect to pay via paypal and half way down on the next page there is a clicky if you want to pay via debit or credit card :wave:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

when will they go dave? mine was only tiny will it be by royal mail?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

All orders going today and yes Tom Royal Mail


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

david g said:


> Yes we do .simply elect to pay via paypal and half way down on the next page there is a clicky if you want to pay via debit or credit card :wave:


Beauty..
Order coming your way...:wave::wave:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Done order 9937..


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

DampDog said:


> Done order 9937..


Thanks


----------



## joelk2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordered, thanks Dave


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

:newbie:Just got the blue clay bar with the lube, I have'nt used one before.
I hope i've made the right choice.
Is this the correct choice? ok or should I have gone for a harsher one.
The car is in good nick so I hope i've made the correct decision. :wave:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

order placed for a selection of Hex spot pads, been considering them for a while and this was the nudge I needed.. top guys


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Mmm, think I may have to do a bit of CG shopping later, don't want to miss this offer, midnight tonight the deadline isn't it?


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Order placed - 9947

Gibbs


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Another wee order placed, Thanks for another great offer David.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Order placed, too good to pass this offer up!


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

*Order.*

order placed No.6713. To good to miss.:thumb:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Order 9956 made and paid....


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

order nmber 9957 cheers


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I think if I see that "mainland UK only" twaddle again anytime soon, then I may do something fairly rash...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

might be cheaper for you in the longer to move here ross dook :lol:


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Order number 9959
If this carries on i will have to get a second job :wave:
going to boycott DW on fridays :thumb:
cheers guys


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Order no 9965

I couldnt choose just one product.....so I bought lots...


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

rossdook said:


> I think if I see that "mainland UK only" twaddle again anytime soon, then I may do something fairly rash...


Im sure we can do something for you ,if you drop me a pm :wave:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow got my shampoo this morning. Smells lush will give clean later cheers for speedy delivery well impressed


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

david g said:


> Im sure we can do something for you ,if you drop me a pm :wave:


Don't worry - I'll do that! Friday night grumpy auld man syndrome! :wave: courier services this far North don't generally work, as they're more expensive and take days longer than the post office, but most retailers don't know that


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

This closed then?? Just back off my holibo's would of taken advantage of this with the cash I brought back


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

*Oops*



ffrs1444 said:


> Wow got my shampoo this morning. Smells lush will give clean later cheers for speedy delivery well impressed


Hey I banked you by mistake sorry, small screen on my iPod and big fingers!


----------

